# Does this work?



## nickisonfire (Jun 27, 2010)

Just looking for some feedback:


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 27, 2010)

The shadows, oh my god. :thumbup:

Yes, it works.


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2010)

There are some 'guidlines' you can follow when photographing watches, the most popular one is the '10 past 10' rule.
There are a few reasons for this, one of which is to show the clockface at its clearest, the hands look more pleasing and balanced at 10.10, alternativly 1.50 can be used.
Google watches, you will see what i mean.

I would also use more light, it may look more artistic having heavy shadowed areas, but really in product photography the goal is to make the product as clear to view as possible, so that the buyer can see exactly what they are buying.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 27, 2010)

I would fix the color  a bit if.  The faceplate is a little dull.  Same thing with the numbers and the tick marks.  But it is not your fault.  The photo is awesome.


----------



## nickisonfire (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys, never photographed any kind of jewelery before and the 10 past 10 rule is great, i figured there had to be a certain place for the hands to go but I was doing it for fun and couldn't be bothered :er:


----------



## Chris Santucci (Jun 27, 2010)

The highlights on the band makes it appear a little ambiguous.

.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 28, 2010)

Arch said:


> I would also use more light, it may look more artistic having heavy shadowed areas, but really in product photography the goal is to make the product as clear to view as possible, so that the buyer can see exactly what they are buying.



That's not entirely true.  It's true sometimes.  There are really two kinds of product photography.  There's the kind you're talking about, which would be used for what you saying, like when they're trying to sell the product, like in catalogs, or for online purchase photos and so on.  But then there is also the kind of product photography used for advertising.  It's typically more artsy, creative and less complete.  It's less about showing every detail in plain style, and more about just making it look sexy and making you want it.  So if only showing part of the watch with dramatic lighting is what the art director thinks is sexy for that watch, then I could see this kind of lighting being used.


----------



## Puzzlesprint (Jul 1, 2010)

Amazing picture, i like it! Great job!


----------

